# My new silkies



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I traded 2 guineas for these 2 silkies!! I believe the big one is a rooster, I caught him mounting the little one today! So I hope I got a pair!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Super cute!! Do you know how old they are?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay, Nate got Silkies! What a great pair!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very pretty! Love silkies! I don't have one so I have to get my fix on here thanks to all who post pics.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

No I don't kno the age but by guessing the small one maybe 5 months old! I don't kno much about them besides there great setters! I seem them on the forum and seem the first ones ever at the sale today!


----------

